# Barstool Sports co-host Patrick Connor fired by KNBR after calling Olympian a 'hot piece'



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 15, 2018)

Gregg Re | Fox News





A San Francisco sports radio host was fired by KNBR Wednesday after making a series of sexually suggestive comments about 17-year-old U.S. Olympian Chloe Kim, the Sacramento Bee reported.

Patrick Connor called the American snowboarder a “little hot piece of a--" after her gold-medal win on Tuesday, during a conversation on Barstool Radio's Sirius XM show "Dialed-In with Dallas Braden." 

"She's fine as hell," Connor said on the program, while speaking with former MLB player Dallas Braden and comedian Brody Stevens.

"If she was 18, you wouldn't be ashamed to say that she's a little hot piece of a--," he continued. "And she is. She is adorable. I'm a huge Chloe Kim fan."

"Yesterday in a weird attempt to make people laugh I failed."

- Fired KNBR radio host Patrick Connor
Connor then appeared to reference the movie "Dazed and Confused."

"Her 18th birthday is April 23, and the countdown is on baby, 'cause I got my Wooderson going," Connor said. "That’s what I like about them high school girls."

While he will no longer host "The Shower Hour with Patrick Connor" on KNBR, Connor remains employed by Barstool, USA Today reported.

The host, known as "P-Con," apologized on Wednesday, shortly before news of his termination from KNBR was announced.

"Yesterday in a weird attempt to make people laugh I failed," he wrote on Twitter. "My comments about @chloekimsnow were more than inappropriate they were lame & gross. Im truly sorry Chloe. You’ve repped our country so brilliantly. I apologize to my colleagues & the listeners for being a total idiot."

Last year, ESPN pulled the plug on its new show “Barstool Van Talk” after just one episode, citing concerns about Barstool's "site and its content." 

Kim has not commented on the brouhaha, but struck a positive note on Twitter Wednesday night.

"I am my own Valentine," she wrote.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't agree. For one simple reason: If a female host said this about a male athlete, she would not run into any trouble whatsoever. It's still unprofessional though.

EDIT: OH. WAIT. I MISSED THE FACT THAT SHE'S 17. OH.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 15, 2018)

Age of Consent be damned.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 20, 2018)

MichiS97 said:


> I don't agree. For one simple reason: If a female host said this about a male athlete, she would not run into any trouble whatsoever. It's still unprofessional though.


Yes she would, if it was on a sports network and not one of those gossip-y morning shows. But yeah, the fact that she's a minor makes this even worse


----------



## SG854 (Feb 20, 2018)

She's gunna be 18 yrs in 2 months. How fuckin stupid are people. I fuckin hate people that over react.

My comment isn't about whether I agree with the firing or not. Its about people acting like he's a child predator because she's 17. Her birthday is in April quick google search.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> She's gunna be 18 yrs in 2 months. How fuckin stupid are people. I fuckin hate people that over react.


The Olympics aren't competitions on how attractive the competitors are, nor are sportscasters paid to comment on what they think of the sexual appeal of the athletes. They're there for sports commentary.

Besides, I'm guessing that if you had a 17 y/o daughter and a sportscaster called her a "hot piece of ass" on live radio you'd want his head.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The Olympics aren't competitions on how attractive the competitors are, nor are sportscasters paid to comment on what they think of the sexual appeal of the athletes. They're there for sports commentary.
> 
> Besides, I'm guessing that if you had a 17 y/o daughter and a sportscaster called her a "hot piece of ass" on live radio you'd want his head.


I wouldn't do well in a paid environment because I would tell people to go fuck themselves. If I get fired then fuck it. I don't like my life to be controlled with people telling me what I can I can't say.

*Besides, I'm guessing that if you had a 17 y/o daughter and a sportscaster called her a "hot piece of ass" on live radio you'd want his head.*

I guess you haven't been around males that often. Or even females. My female teacher would always talk about how hot a certain actor was. And she would hump the air. It made the class laugh. Men are aways protective about their daughters, because its theirs of course, but not others daughters. They always talk about how hot other daughters are. Hypocritical? Maybe. But women talk like this too when I'm around them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I wouldn't do well in a paid environment because I would tell people to go fuck themselves. If I get fired then fuck it. I don't like my life to be controlled with people telling me what I can I can't say.


Hoo boy, employment is going to be a big wet slap in the dick for you, friend-o. Don't work in anything that deals with customers face-to-face if that's your attitude


----------



## SG854 (Feb 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hoo boy, employment is going to be a big wet slap in the dick for you, friend-o. Don't work in anything that deals with customers face-to-face if that's your attitude


You can be sure if it was a male teacher humping the air he would've been fired really quick.

My manager messes with us all the time and tells us fuck you. 
I will continue to have this attitude. And they can go F themselves. I only live once and I don't want to be controlled by stupid people. 
A life like that will be depressing.


----------



## mikey420 (Feb 20, 2018)

I absolutely agree. While Chloe is a very attractive young lady this is an absolutely unproffesional and piggish way to say so. The dude is paid for comments on the athletes performance not the appearance. It was simply unprofessional and he should feel ashamed of himself for speaking that way of a young lady on a public broadcast. It's one thing to have a conversation behind closed doors with your friends (though still lewd at least you're not saying it for the young lady and all the rest of the world to hear.) But not on a radio broadcast. I mean come on. It's disrespectful to say the least.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> You can be sure if it was a male teacher humping the air he would've been fired really quick.


Why are you trying to turn this into a discussion of gender equality? Especially in the workplace, women are held to a much higher standard already, anyway


> My manager messes with us all the time and tells us fuck you.
> I will continue to have this attitude. And they can go F themselves. I only live once and I don't want to be controlled by stupid people.
> A life like that will be depressing.


Just curious, but what line of work are you in?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah I do; for the love of god be professional.


----------

